# bland diet with no grains please



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Please help need a bland diet with no grains please


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

What exactly is bland?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know what you mean when you say 'bland'. Grain free is easy. Fromm, ZiwiPeak, Now and others. Please explain. Is your dog having issues and needs a bland diet?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You can get a high grade can food. They make for dogs but my Huly is on Wveurva Paw Lickin Chicken (basically shredded chicken )


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

For long term use or because of an issue? 
If your dog can't tolerate grains and the vet has recommended boiled chicken and rice as a temporary bland diet, you can substitute cooked potato for the rice.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Wicked Pixie said:


> For long term use or because of an issue?
> If your dog can't tolerate grains and the vet has recommended boiled chicken and rice as a temporary bland diet, you can substitute cooked potato for the rice.


with skin or without


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

susan davis said:


> I don't know what you mean when you say 'bland'. Grain free is easy. Fromm, ZiwiPeak, Now and others. Please explain. Is your dog having issues and needs a bland diet?


loose stools


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If it is just a bout of diarrhoea I wouldn't change her diet. I would fast for a day, then re-introduce her normal food in tiny amounts. Adding some pumpkin may help, and I find Tree Barks powder (it contains Slippery Elm) really effective.
If trying chicken and potato/rice I would definitely leave the skin off if you want a plain source of protein and carbohydrates.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Wicked Pixie said:


> If it is just a bout of diarrhoea I wouldn't change her diet. I would fast for a day, then re-introduce her normal food in tiny amounts. Adding some pumpkin may help, and I find Tree Barks powder (it contains Slippery Elm) really effective.
> If trying chicken and potato/rice I would definitely leave the skin off if you want a plain source of protein and carbohydrates.


she's on antiobiotics


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would try a probiotic and Tree Barks powder personally. What does she normally eat?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you know if chicken is an issue for her?

What has she been eating?

How long has she had the issue?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I would try a probiotic and Tree Barks powder personally. What does she normally eat?


she has been eating the z/d diet but i am going to call vet to see if see can switched to the i/d diet for the time being


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How long has she had issues and how long has she been on the Science Diet?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

jesuschick said:


> How long has she had issues and how long has she been on the Science Diet?


the z/d diet almost a month when i was told it was ok to change without doing it gradually bad mistake lol i had her on nature's variety but she was pooping alot she's done good on the i/d diet when she's gotten sick before.beside pearl has been on it too only longer but her stool is still a little soft she was on antiobiotics for a month overgrowth.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds like Hope. I think perhaps we talked about this. The Science Diet was the only food that added vomiting to the mix.

Hope cannot have grains, most dairy and now we have ruled out chicken. She does splendidly on ZP (venison formula only), S&C duck dinner and treats. We are about to try their new rabbit formula. It is to be along the lines of the proteins she manages well (says her specialty/holistic vet).

Now that we have things sorted, she is great!

I sure hope that you can get your baby's diet and system settled very soon!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

jesuschick said:


> Sounds like Hope. I think perhaps we talked about this. The Science Diet was the only food that added vomiting to the mix.
> 
> Hope cannot have grains, most dairy and now we have ruled out chicken. She does splendidly on ZP (venison formula only), S&C duck dinner and treats. We are about to try their new rabbit formula. It is to be along the lines of the proteins she manages well (says her specialty/holistic vet).
> 
> ...


me too its weird she does well on grain when they are canned or kibble but when i cook them they come out undigested i know cannot do well on high fat foods but does better on high fiber otherwise she has problems going thats why i switched from the limited diet nature's variety she was having problems like others that i saw commenting on it.i really should have switched brands instead now i have to wait tell they are both doing fine.the metro antiobiotic doesn't seem to help all by itself lol.


----------

